# I'm in love with these 'lil guys!



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Siberian Hamsters/Winter White Russian Dwarf Hamsters (or what ever they are called :confused1: lol)

















Does anyone on here have them?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had three, none now unfortunatley, they were all so friendly and funny to watch, would definately reccomend them as pets.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Get Some.. :thumbup: :lol: You know you want too... hehe


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i have 5 WW/CRD hybrids


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I have one at the moment - Peanut  They make brilliant little pets :thumbup:
















Would defiantly recommend getting one from a breed tho. The ones in the petshops are inbred and cross bread with bad temperaments and lots of health problems


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I got mine from a local petshop and he's lovely. He was bred by the pet shop owners wife.


----------



## Nithnell (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah, i've got one called Snowdrop, she is absolutely gorgeous:001_wub:

Got her towards the back end of october.It was quite funny, because we've just had double glazing installed, so the room was noticeably colder prior to that, and a lot of her fur turned white as expected, now the windows are in, her fur's back to brown again.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

_Sara_ said:


> I have one at the moment - Peanut  They make brilliant little pets :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww he/she's lovely!



Nithnell said:


> Yeah, i've got one called Snowdrop, she is absolutely gorgeous:001_wub:
> 
> Got her towards the back end of october.It was quite funny, because we've just had double glazing installed, so the room was noticeably colder prior to that, and a lot of her fur turned white as expected, now the windows are in, her fur's back to brown again.


Aww lol cute! :thumbup:

We have a couple at college and I have to say I really do like them and would consider getting one in the future


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have 5...Alaska the Mum and her now grown up boys Eros, Hero, Ares and Apollo  They are fantastic...esp the boys! Though only the last two are still together! They are brill though...very fun to watch and full of personality! xx


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have 4 WW, they are all so sweet and lovely


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

I have Sugar and Spice.

Spice is really cute and quite cuddly. Sugar isn't as happy being handled and would rather womble about her cage instead. Didn't realise they were winter whites until this week when they decided to change colour.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Carmez said:


> *Our Chumbum:*
> 
> Funny thing happened...when we got him he was a whitish color like on the photo but after about 2 month's he got much darker and grayer....still love him though! He's got such personality


Aww! Yeah must admit I do prefer them being the white colour.


----------



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

This thread inspired me to find out more about the winter whites as i've always wanted a dwarf hamster but kept being told they not very sociable and nip.

I read up on the winter whites and liked what i found out about them as their meant to be the most sociable of the dwarfs.

I found a great breeder and have reserved a pearl ww who's ready to come to his/her new home in 2 weeks. We don't know the sex yet and I was hoping for a little girl but a boy will be just as good. Its the cutest little animal i have ever seen (3 weeks at the mo).


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

You should post some pictures when you get your hammie :001_smile:


----------



## serenity (Apr 8, 2010)

I will, at the moment 'giggles' (my god daughters name for him/her) is only 4 weeks old and just the most adorable little cutie. 

I'm looking forward to taming him/her so if anyone has any tips that they've found helpful do shout!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I have 2 russian hamsters 

but I want yours :blushing::001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Emma1973 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sara those photos are just too cute. I love the top one. :001_smile:


----------

